# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> I have decided to add full length albums off YouTube to my listening queue if I can't purchase the album from iTunes or Amazon mp3. That way I can incorporate albums which are rare and hard to find. I will post the link here of course so people can experience in question as well.


----------

